
Introducing Tonic Endpoint and Literate APIs - boucher
http://blog.tonicdev.com/2016/01/26/endpoint.html
======
tlrobinson
This is really neat! I think you'd be hard pressed to find any easier way to
deploy a simple web service. It took me about 5 clicks to deploy an endpoint.

It might be nice if each notebook had it's own subdomain though.

